# How to learn Networking skills?



## Davidpracsmith (Mar 30, 2010)

I am a student of Computer Sciences,my brother says me to go for the Networking field.It make me confused,that what I have to do.Please guide me,how to take the first step?What are the necessary Certifications to get the post of Network Administrator?And what are the sources for the preparation of these certifications.


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Well I think You can start reading about the networking basics on Internet.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_network


Secondly CCNA is the best to start with. Cisco certified network administrator..


----------



## Davidpracsmith (Mar 30, 2010)

Thank you, can you describe me more about CCNA ? I am really confused...I know about the basic networking topologies , like Bus,ring,and star topology.And tell me the way please,how to prepare CCNA ?


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

hi again David,

CCNA is quite easy. All you have to do is to buy a good book on CCNA.


Also...

http://www.cisco.com/web/learning/le3/le2/le0/le9/learning_certification_type_home.html


CCNA is a certification like A+ is.. But it is networking certification. It's exams are held by Cisco every year. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CCNA


----------



## 3daysjourney (Feb 24, 2010)

Hi David.. 

http://www.certification-crazy.net/ccna_study_guides.htm


Good luck with it


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

nice link 3dj..

Besides David, Miss 2xgrump is the moderator of networking forums here on TSF.. She can be of great help.. I will PM her and will request her to participate in this thread and to give her honorable suggestion and guidelines for U..

Best ov luck


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Networking is broad....it consists of hardware (servers/peripherals/devices), software(MS Office Suite, Apps), Servers and Operating System's.

I would start reading from these links:
http://compnetworking.about.com/od/itinformationtechnology/l/aa032601a.htm
http://www.ehow.com/how_4812562_become-network-administrator.html

Career Path on how to become a Network Admin 

I only took A+ and MCSE, I've learned the entire MS Office Suite as well. ERP Systems are a huge demands right now. Learn some of them too.

and above all of these...Experience is a Must. I'd do some voluntarily jobs from your own community like schools and govt.

Hope that this helps.


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

thanks a lot 2x.. appreciated


----------

